# Oklahoma tortoise



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello,

I'm located in Oklahoma and I have room for one more sulcata or leopard tortoise. Any size. Please let me know about your size and your adoption fee. Oklahoma area. [email protected] 

Thanks!!


----------



## dwwikel (May 7, 2014)

Www.facebook.com/wikelsulcatafarm


----------



## kathyth (May 7, 2014)

On Oklahoma City craigslist there is a 6 inch Sulcata for sale for $50.00. It looks good.


----------



## dwwikel (May 8, 2014)

Visit my page www.facebook.com/wikelsulcatafarm. I've got all sizes. Call me for prices


----------

